# angolan python egg's



## bussers (May 19, 2011)

this sight cheered me up after a 12 hour night shift monday morning 6 lovely big eggs off my angolan girl


----------



## Torah (May 19, 2011)

shes pretty , looks pretty happy with herself too lol


----------



## woody101 (May 19, 2011)

wow congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishunter (May 19, 2011)

She looks like a bredli on steroids hahaha shes a cracker!
Keep us updated


----------



## Darkhorse (May 19, 2011)

Mummy is beautiful... good luck with the incubation!


----------



## bussers (May 19, 2011)

Torah said:


> shes pretty , looks pretty happy with herself too lol





woody101 said:


> wow congrats!!!!!!!!!





fishunter said:


> She looks like a bredli on steroids hahaha shes a cracker!
> Keep us updated





Darkhorse said:


> Mummy is beautiful... good luck with the incubation!



cheers all


----------



## Stevec (May 19, 2011)

Awesome looking girl Paul, good luck with them. Looking forward to seeing some pics of those little heads poking out.

Steve


----------



## bussers (May 19, 2011)

Stevec said:


> Awesome looking girl Paul, good luck with them. Looking forward to seeing some pics of those little heads poking out.
> 
> Steve



thank's steve


----------



## ozziepythons (May 19, 2011)

Paul mate thank you for uploading pics of your successful angolan clutch, and congratulations. They are a stand out species both in the wild and captivity, you are indeed fortunate to have a few specimens in your collection. Will you artificially or maternally incubate? If you have time please post pics of the hatchies in a couple of months, as we are rarely treated with herp gold like this.

Cheers, OP.


----------



## wranga (May 19, 2011)

congrats and good luck with the incubation. hope its successful


----------



## lgotje (May 19, 2011)

awsome man i wonder if you could pull that off as a bredli morph haha


----------



## bussers (May 20, 2011)

ozziepythons said:


> Paul mate thank you for uploading pics of your successful angolan clutch, and congratulations. They are a stand out species both in the wild and captivity, you are indeed fortunate to have a few specimens in your collection. Will you artificially or maternally incubate? If you have time please post pics of the hatchies in a couple of months, as we are rarely treated with herp gold like this.
> 
> Cheers, OP.


thank's mate i am artifically incubating them as i do with my other python egg's
will gladly post some pic's if they hatch, finger's crossed

cheers paul


----------

